# Will most tring trimmer attachments fit each other



## tacodawg

*Will most string trimmer attachments fit each other*

Hi folks, I'm new here and I'm not sure if i'm doing this right,but I'm gonna jump in here and give it a shot.I have on and off for about 25 years tinkered with cars, trucks,mowers, chainsaws, generators, weedeaters, etc.carpentry, tile, paneling, electric,etc. pretty much a little bit of eveything,but a master at none,by far,but these days you could save a lot of money by doing things yourself,to an extent.anyways, I'm wondering if anybody out there knows if a troy-bilt string trimmer will accept accesories such as an edger,or tiller,or blower from other brands such as craftsman,john deere, snapper, toro,etc. I've never had a weedeater that does all this until last week when I bought a troy-bilt brush-cutter/ string trimmer that will accept additional attachments, never needed an edger,just used a shovel along sidewalks and drive way, now I wanted a small garden, so I just might as well try a attachment for this unit, I seen a few of the competitors on e-bay, but was not sure I should bid on them,until I knew for sure. I tried troy-built website, but yeah, I'm sure they are gonna tell me! righttttt!, any help would be appreciated, Thanks, Scott.........:dude::hat:


----------



## 30yearTech

Yes... and No...

It all depends on who actually made the unit. Troybilt units are made by MTD and are the old Ryobi and many of the Ryobi attachments will fit the Troybilt. The rub comes in with the new Ryobi units which are made by Homelite and I am not sure if the attachments for these will work or not. Some of the Craftsman units will interchange also but I can't tell you exactly which ones will or will not.

So basically your right back where you started, I just wanted you to know someone was actually reading your post.


----------



## tacodawg

O.K. thanks 30,I think I will just go to sears and buy an edger attachment and see. I really did not want to do that,buy something,open the box, then take it back. If a lot of people are like me, I wont buy anything if the box was opened or re-taped, BUT, that will answer the question for sure! thanks again.


----------



## hankster

If the attachment model number begins with 316 or 247, it should fit fine. Those that start with 358 are less likely to fit.


----------



## tacodawg

O.K. thank you too hankster, I will check that out.


----------



## billsmowers

i have just bought a hedge cutter attacment for my ryobi (new type) and on the box it says it will fit McCULLOCK, partner,poulan, ryobi, toro, cub cadet,craftman,homelite, yard-man. The attacment is made by husqvarna outdoor products ( electrolux ) part no MTO 001
IF THIS IS ANY HELP

have a good day
Bill


----------

